# Reptile room help



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

Hi guys i am building my new house with my snake room and i am just wondering what i should get in it. I have an idea of a white plastic laundry tub as the sink with a normal tap then a curly hose comig off it with a jet end on it. Also wether to get ducted air con or use heaters. Use racks or cages and where to get the water bowls from. The room is 8m by 4m.
I have a sort of BIW as a incubator cupboard with white walamine shelfs(5 shelves) running of a couple thermostates and heat mats. What would be best for the flooring of the room carpet or tiles? I will be having CARPETS, BHP's, SPOTTEDS, and lots more in the room. 
PLease any ideas would help.
Thanx Jordy


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 14, 2009)

I've got a few ideas for you mate...but firstly, how does a 12 year old get the money to do something like that and can you cut me in on the deal?


----------



## flood (May 14, 2009)

Mum and dad..


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

Dunno lol just passionate about it. lol


----------



## Dave (May 14, 2009)

I wish i hada 8x4m room, slitherin racks at your age. I would get just a sink, few shelfs and maybe a freezer for rats/mice etc?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

Mum n dad but i have to pay 4 half of it


----------



## flood (May 14, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Mum n dad but i have to pay 4 half of it


 
And how you guna get half rob a bank?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

I am getting a big shop freezer

but i have been working scinece i was 10 i have saved up over $8000 in doing pocket money and stuff.


----------



## swaddo (May 14, 2009)

also young falla, you said on MSN that you plan to have elapids when you are old enough. might be worth planning for that now if your parents are agreeable.


----------



## -Matt- (May 14, 2009)

Wish i could afford to build a house (or even a dedicated herp room) when I was 12... 10 years down the track and I still cant afford it, my herp room is my spare bedroom so whenever anyone comes and stays they have to sleep surrounded by racks and enclosures.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

I help my cousin out wif tigers and red bellys i remove them out of my horses yards lol


----------



## flood (May 14, 2009)

How can you work at 10?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

My dads cousin owns a butchery i work there every afternoon after skool


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

Cleaning up


----------



## -Matt- (May 14, 2009)

Dont you have to be 14 to be able to legally work? 8000 in 2 years is pretty impressive at that age!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

Wat does sawdust sound like as bedding 4 the youngsters?


----------



## Scaler (May 14, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> but i have been working scinece i was 10 i have saved up over $8000 in doing pocket money and stuff.


 

Any one else getting that sneaking suspicion they were ripped off as a child? I'm thinking i was seriously underpaid  

But hey, good work snakemadness - i only joke cos i'm jealous!


----------



## swaddo (May 14, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Dont you have to be 14 to be able to legally work? 8000 in 2 years is pretty impressive at that age!



nope, in nsw you can work younger with parental permission


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

dunno but i have been working there science i was 10 doesnt mean i havent been saving up po0ckets money scine i was 3 or 4 when i held my first diamond i have wanted to be a well known breeder and keeper.


----------



## -Matt- (May 14, 2009)

swaddo said:


> nope, in nsw you can work younger with parental permission


 
well there ya go then learn something new everyday. I shoulda gone out and got a job when I was 5...woulda been set for life by now


----------



## flood (May 14, 2009)

I think someone is telling porky pies


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

Who this is what i have allways wanted and I AM GONNA MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

hah  i wish i was that loaded at 12.. Id spend it on a GTP


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

Good On you Budd I hope it goes great at least you have goals and strive to achieve them for that i respect you.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

Thanx VASSALLO2008!!


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

Np buddy. Its great to see Younger people getting into the hobby and Going "Big"


----------



## -Matt- (May 14, 2009)

Yeah id love to see pics of this when its finished? how long are you expecting till its done?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 14, 2009)

take some pics when ya done?..


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

Yep Pics or it didnt happen right?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

Umm
dunno lol wen thehouse is finished
lol the builders r so slow so i am savin some money (and making the room my self i love stuff like this) lol i helped a lot of people with building so yea man i am pumped!!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

yea deal guys


----------



## Jungles (May 14, 2009)

Mate im in wollongong, do you need a room mate, i will fill up your room for ya. hahaha


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 14, 2009)

Lol wat ya got?


----------



## Jungles (May 14, 2009)

Thats a secret snakemadness, LOL. a fair few though.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

haha Im guessing he hase jungles?LOL


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 14, 2009)

Lucky bugger,
Well hope this helps, i would get either a tiled floor or a vinyl type floor so it can be cleaned easily. If your parents are getting ducted heating get an extra outlet added on and have it ducted into your room. A sink with hot and cold taps and a bench space would be good. Extra Gpo's (powerpoints) to allow less use of piggybacks and power boards. The roof and Walls for this room should be insulated to reduce running costs of heating or cooling. Hope this helps you


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 14, 2009)

Scaler said:


> Any one else getting that sneaking suspicion they were ripped off as a child? I'm thinking i was seriously underpaid
> 
> But hey, good work snakemadness - i only joke cos i'm jealous!


 

yeh i am 15 and i have stuff all cash lol but 8g in 2 years by a 12 year old. mate what are yu selling and how much per gram :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> yeh i am 15 and i have stuff all cash lol but 8g in 2 years by a 12 year old. mate what are yu selling and how much per gram :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 


haha I think his selling Eucalyptus


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 14, 2009)

Vassallo2008 said:


> haha I think his selling Eucalyptus


 

lol i might have to start running it for him i need cash haha lol


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

Count Me In.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 14, 2009)

The Koalas won't be happy


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 15, 2009)

Lol nah its not all that money i have put all my pocket money into it an some of my bank money i have made $5000 really for then time that i have been working. I was thinking last night should i have a powerpoint every 30cm or sumthing lol and how many do powerpoints you think i should have in the room.


----------



## Oldbeard (May 15, 2009)

You can get banks of powerboards installed, instead of the normal power points. if i was building my herp room as the house was being built, I would have insulation, a powerpoint for each rack and then a 6 outlet power board located where the cages are going. Wired and surge protected. Bench with sink, hot and cold water and dishwasher for hides and bowls.
who cares where you got the money, its going to good use LOL


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 15, 2009)

Ok guys,
I was talking to my mum and dad last night and they said i can have ducted air con, insulation, cermaic tiles, and power points every 50 cm. But only two bad things:
I thought my mum meant that they have started on our house we have to wait 6 months till they start :[
And the room will have to now be 6m x 3m as the room will just be out of the building envolope.
What colour would be a nice modern colour for a reptile room?
Thanx Jordy


----------



## pythons73 (May 15, 2009)

Are you seriuos,i cant save $1000 a year,how can a 12 year old save $8000 in 2years without doing any illegal activity,or selling drugs.Give me a few hints about saving that much.....


----------



## inthegrass (May 15, 2009)

hey snake madness.do you do rehctub klat.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 15, 2009)

No wat i dont get it?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 15, 2009)

Anyone else with ideas?


----------



## Carpetcleaner (May 15, 2009)

$8000, I could triple that in a day

Country dogs

Race 11


----------



## DonnB (May 16, 2009)

Whats so surprising. 12 year olds have nothing they need to pay for. So why is it hard to believe he saved that much? 

My nephew is only 10 and he saves every cent he gets!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 16, 2009)

Thats it


----------



## m.punja (May 16, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> how can a 12 year old save $8000 in 2years without doing any illegal activity,or selling drugs.



Last I checked selling drugs was an illegal activity.  Let me know if them laws have changed. :lol:


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 16, 2009)

Lol i have nothin to do wif dem and NEVA will!!


----------



## diprotodon (May 16, 2009)

thats it kid reach for the top! and keep away from those drugs they are a waste of time money and brain cells, but seriously saving money is probably the best thing for any person to do as when you want to by something then you have the CASH!! if not save more .Just dont let anyone swindle your savings off you and remember you always get a discount for cash so always ask no matter what .Six months is nothing your 12 plan man !!.PS since is spelt this way keep up the school work education good!


----------



## chondrogreen (May 16, 2009)

Keep saving for another 6 years.
Then you will have lots of mates when you start going clubbing and shouting rounds


----------



## turtle_alex (May 16, 2009)

good on ya buddy thats wat i like to see a young australian with work ethics and knowing the value of a dollar once you get your reptile room sorted do post some pic lil tacker!
good luck


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 16, 2009)

thanx guys


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 16, 2009)

Good onya mate & good luck with it. Who knows, maybe one day I'll be buying a snake from ya!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 16, 2009)

Thanx i hope 2. Anyone else wif ideas?


----------



## KaaTom (May 16, 2009)

Love the idea of a linen cupboard for your incubator etc... Id go with tiles, can always put mats/rugs down if need be, ducted air con is the way to go. hot and cold water and def a freezer. If your putting windows in have the high long ones so that they dont interfere with your enclosures, maybe a security screen so you can leave the door open on nice days (if the door is leading to the outside of the house). Make sure the door is in the wrong spot so to optimise the space in the room so maybe opening outwards where the sink is going to be

I thinks its great to have saved so much at your age, keep going, the sky is yor limit!


----------



## asis (May 16, 2009)

Louvered vents or windows with security sceens for winter cooling.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 16, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> lol i might have to start running it for him i need cash haha lol


 You are a tool. He's only 12 and he's already said that he's worked hard for it.
Keep it family freindly, no need to talk about drug related stuff.



chondrogreen said:


> Keep saving for another 6 years.
> Then you will have lots of mates when you start going clubbing and shouting rounds


And you sir sound like the typical bludger mate, that is always $4 short for a drink.
If he was going to save for another 6years, why would he waste it at the club buying other people drinks with his hard earned money?
If you ask me that was probably the worst advise I have ever heard on here!:evil:


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 31, 2009)

lol thats it The_s_word thanx guys i brought a freezer to day i dunno how many litres it is but it is the size of a bar fridge (big enough 4 me) i built a rack yesterday its 3 starmaid 10L tubs wide and 8 tubs high. Any more ides i am starting to puture the thing i want.


----------



## pythons73 (May 31, 2009)

The way your going now,hopefully in some time all your plans work out.Just remember dont count your hatchies before they hatch.I hope everything works out well for you.I realise that your only 12 atm and i dont no how much experince you have with reptiles,but it isnt as easy as it seems.Breeding reptiles isnt as easy as putting a male and female together,putting eggs in incubator and having heaps of hatchies,everyone wishes it was that easy.The majority of the time is the process of doing it,its a year round process.6-8 months of feeding and then the cooling stage.Anyhow best of luck and defiantly keeps up updated with your progress.


----------



## redbellybite (May 31, 2009)

I dont know why you guys are all suss on this kids saving ability he claims he works ,which is something to be patted on the back for ,my youngest is still at school ,he is a school based plumber app,he has been working for just over 12 months and has saved 15 k ,he doesnt like reps ,so he is buying a newish car and getting a trailor made up for his plumbing tools and bits n pieces,kids that are pointed in the right direction can do it ,my second oldest she paid off a 2008 mazda 2 in just over a year (19months) ,she lives out of home ,she justs handles her income well ,and she is only 20 years old ...keep focused matey ,and your dreams of doing what you want to do will happen ..good on ya, I say


----------



## bk201 (May 31, 2009)

i would get a very good security system.


----------



## waruikazi (May 31, 2009)

I'm a bit late to the party lol but i'd look at buying a shipping container rather than a room in your parents house. It would be afordable i think with a $16k budget. The advantage is that containers are far easier to make escape proof but the biggest advantage is in 8 years or so time when you move out you can truck your snake room with you wherever you go.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol dats a good idea but my question is that doesnt it get hot in a shipping container like we own a 40ft one wat is on its way over from america with a sodablast machine and some freedom breeder racks. I dont think we will have the room for a shipping container in our backyard ,well not a the moment anyways. Its a 850 meter sq block. And we r starting middle of next year iu didnt understand my mum and dad i thought we have started concreting all ready (i didnt listen because i was getting a big reptile room) but now the council is only have a 6m x 3m long room as both the other sizes where like 1m outside the building envolope. Any other sugestions? I have kinda got it in my head but i wanna get more ideas so my reptiles have the best house they can ever have.
Jordy


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 11, 2009)

Also where can i buy some glass tracks for enclosures? I got a dishwasher today i forgot to mention.


----------



## Daryl_H (Jun 11, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I've got a few ideas for you mate...but firstly, how does a 12 year old get the money to do something like that and can you cut me in on the deal?


 


ROFL good spot


----------



## Stranger (Jun 11, 2009)

Glass tracks from bunnings buddy


----------



## Daryl_H (Jun 11, 2009)

i would also double glaze your windows


cheers


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 11, 2009)

KK Thanx guys.


----------



## smidson (Jun 12, 2009)

Good on ya snake madness wish my parents had been as accomadateing as yours i wasn't allowed a snake till i moved out of home as far as my parents are concerned the only good snake is a dead snake. 
Works well now though as soon as they have outstayed there welcome i only have to get one of my pythons out and they are gone!
Keep up the good work mate great to see someone so young starting out right and planning big expecting to see some nice animals coming from you in 10 years. Only thing i can suggest that others haven't already said is room for qaurantineing new arrivals you dont wanna put your room full of healthy reptiles at risk by throwing some newly purchased animals in there.
Good luck mate cant waite to see some pics.
Scott


----------



## montay (Jun 14, 2009)

Snakemadness - don't be put off - you seem like a very enterprising kid to me! Best of luck, I hope your work ethic lasts a life time!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanx Montay.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 15, 2009)

Comon surely theress more ideas?


----------



## hflat (Jun 16, 2009)

Windows in the room man. Even those little ones up near the roof that bathrooms have if you're worried about the temperature effect from them. The light will make your experience in the room far more pleasant, I think.
Good work on the money man, don't let anyone tell you that you didn't earn it. Good luck with it all, I look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you very much hflat!!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey guys,
as most of you know i am building a reptile room. I was just wondering if i can house adult childrens, pgymys, spotted and stimsons pythons in them (55cm long by 38cm wide)?
I have heard lots of people talking about uvb light is that necesary? Or should i go for BUDGET SMALL URS CAGES with a heat mat ,uvb light, cage for light, ministate 100, and fluro battern for uv light for $600 a cage. I can build the rack with a ministate 300 and heat mats for all under $250 what can hold 10 snakes?:?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 16, 2009)

Soz there 30L starmaid tubs i want to build in a rack to hold 10 snakes rathern than buying 700 dollar cages.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well done mate. I think its great that you are so disciplined and dedicated to your goals. Don't listen to all those people who are suffering tall poppy syndrome. 

You may also want to buy a stainless steel bench trolley. That way you can increase you bench space, move it to the enclosure you are working on, and they are really easy to clean.

All the best with your set up. Hope you become the keeper/breeder that you aspire to be.


----------



## scorps (Jun 16, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Soz there 30L starmaid tubs i want to build in a rack to hold 10 snakes rathern than buying 700 dollar cages.


 

30l starmaid undertubs are the perfect size for adult antaresia alhough I'd only stack 8 high not ten, and im fully grown so I dont know how youd reach the top lol.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 16, 2009)

you don't need power points every 50cm. But you should put them on a seperate circuit to the rest of the house.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Sep 27, 2009)

scorps said:


> 30l starmaid undertubs are the perfect size for adult antaresia alhough I'd only stack 8 high not ten, and im fully grown so I dont know how youd reach the top lol.


 LOL im only 160cms tall so i would invest in a little step ladder. Twenty B yes that is what dad said and the elecrticity bill i will have to give him some money towards it.
Thankyou guys for all your helpfull hints but one problem where can i buy a stainless trolly from? Ebay? Also what is a good temp to run the incubator at for lizards and snakes or should i just half it one side snakes and the other lizards? I got a jacky dragon today and she is apparently "gravid" :shock:im not to sure about this, from the other pics on this site. She has 3 lumps on her side which you could see from about 1meter away. So hopefully i will breed my first clutch of any reptile!!
Thanx Jordy


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 27, 2009)

Try Bunnings all any hardware...Also your better of to invest in 2 incubators,lizards incubate around 28c and pythons 31c...Depending on how many clutches you expect maybe make a smaller one for the lizards or vice-versa..cheers.MARK


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Sep 27, 2009)

Thankyou mark yes i will be breeding snakes and lizards especially dragons and bluies. Ok so i will make it into 2 sections.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumpity lets see if anyone has more ideas?


----------



## jinin (Dec 7, 2009)

If i was making a reptile room, i would have:

AirCon
Tiles(Maybe heated, if living further down the coast)
Fridge/Freezer(Large)
1 Fridge Incubator
1 Esky Incubator
2 x 4 rack shelves(either for rat/insect breeding or for storage)
Laundry Basin with; as you said a jet hose, and hot/cold tap. 
Lots of powerpoints (5-10, coming from the cieling or half way up the wall, not towards the ground)
security at the door and an alarm system
Thumb-print lock on the door $150 over the internet (no joke)
small viewing lounge for relaxation. 
1x window and 1 sliding glass doors.....if i think of any more ill add them 8]


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 8, 2009)

i wouldn't be breeding rodents in my reptile room,


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 8, 2009)

Twenty B i back you up on that. I dont really want to get nailed by BHP"s when i go to get them out of their cages cause the room smells like rodents.


----------



## jinin (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah your probably right.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont mean to be mean though buddy.


----------



## jinin (Dec 9, 2009)

lol yeah, i know, you weren't...where you?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol nah, just didnt want you to take it the wrong way. Bumpity!


----------



## grizz (Dec 12, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> hey snake madness.do you do rehctub klat.


 
on doog tnuc


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 13, 2010)

mmm rainy crappy day any other ideas?


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 15, 2010)

I sort of built a reptile room when we built our house, we've been in about 3 1/2 months. We had a study which we had to extend to meet house requiurements in our estate, it's about 6x3m. I have a few herps so basically designed the room around them. My husband is a sparky and he did all the electrical during the building process. Was fanstastic as we had access to the house the whole way through building. I could pick where to put power points, and add anything I'd forgotten at design stage. I went with carpet to help keep the room warm (we're in chilly melbourne). We had spare carpet off cuts, so I put some under my bigger heavier enclosures, and frog tank. 

The insulation guys had extra left over from the external walls so they put some in the walls around the 'study/reptile' room. I had about 6 double power points spread around the room. We have a normal full size window which I chose to leave as the room is at the front of the house and would have looked funny if I'd changed it, but it's double glazed and it's a wind-out window so no one can climb in. We also had it tinted so no one can actually see inside the window now and also keeps out the heat on those bad hot days.

We have ducted heating/cooling and put a large vent in that room, so keeps really good temps, and most of the times the thermostats turn off cos it's at the right temp. It's also warm enough to keep my woodies colony happy and breeding! 

I got a dust buster for xmas, and that's been my life saver when it comes to cleaning up in the herp room!! I still have a few older enclosures, but am buying one at a time new enclosures to all match, so the room looks good. I think having all the herps in one room has been great, easier for cleaning and feeding. 

One thing you will need is storage space! I have so much crap, but I've been having cupboards put in the bottom of my enclosures so I have somewhere to put all the crap now!


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 1, 2012)

you ever get finished mate?? got any photos? id love to see?


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 1, 2012)

haha I didn't know u boys understood the klat.
that is funny!My mate is a butcher and we always talk about nemows and things that are on doog



scorps said:


> 30l starmaid undertubs are the perfect size for adult antaresia alhough I'd only stack 8 high not ten, and im fully grown so I dont know how youd reach the top lol.



30l really? I thought they would be too small to house adult antaresia. I would have thought something a bit longer say 700-900mm would be better.


----------



## scorps (Sep 10, 2012)

That's an interesting thought i guess, but no it's very possible to keep and breed them in 30l tubs


----------



## Lockie (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow what a massive project - i'd put lino down on the floor - not carpet; it'll be too difficult to keep clean. Get an electrician to install a dedicated circuit breaker box with a 2-3 circuits, and you'll want lots power points - set at 2-3m intervals along each wall - and maybe 1-1.5m above ground level. Can you post a pic of your room now? Think of everything you'll want now - and in the future - and try to come up with a floor plan that is flexible in case you need to swap your enclosures around later on. Good luck - sounds like it's going to be a great herp room!

regards,

Lockie


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, post pics !!


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 10, 2012)

the people want pics lol.
I am jealous


----------



## Icarus (Oct 13, 2012)

Did this ever end up being built? Pics!


----------

